# my birds laid 9 eggs



## Rosie66 (Mar 15, 2013)

can a pair of cockatiels have more than 8 eggs on a clutch


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yes...some hens are more prolific than others. Or, something happened and they felt the need to lay more. Also, birds can tell if eggs are good or not (can feel the heart after a certain amount of time) so if she's not feeling that in some of the eggs she may replace them. How many are fertile? I had a hen last season lay nine fertile eggs (first time hen.) I had a hen my very first season lay 11 eggs (her mate abandoned her and she must've thought she needed to lay as many as possible.)


----------

